# how fast do they grow



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i got some baby amazon swords of the little stringey thinge with the piranha i just got. they range between 2-3", how fast do they grow??


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=43503
here is a pic of my new plants and piranha and tank(sorta new)


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

it's kinda hard to apply a rate of growth to any plant. there are many factors that contribute to the growth of plants.. for example, lighting, co2, substrate... i don't know if anyone can answer your question. but with perfect conditions, they grow quickly. mine sprouts 2 new leaves every day...i think thats pretty goood!


----------

